

Tell HN: Buenos Aires Meetup on Friday - dannyr

October 29 8pm<p>One Suggestion is at McNor Cafe and Bar.
http://www.buenosaires-argentina.com/restaurants/mcnor.html
Juncal 3599 (@ Scalabrini Ortiz)<p>If you have a better venue in mind, let me know.
======
kragen
I'd like to go, but I already have a Proce55ing class and a contact improv jam
scheduled during that time.

Some other suggestions for places:

• Plaza Dorrego in San Telmo, at Humberto Primo and Defensa. There are seats
and tables all over the plaza, and a number of restaurants that serve them.
The jugglers and tangueros that are there on weekends are generally not
present during the week.

• Los Sabios in Abasto (Balvanera), at Corrientes 3733. All-you-can-eat
vegetarian restaurant; the quality of their food, and especially their
desserts, is extremely high. AR$28 per person plus drinks.

• Pizzeria Guerrín in San Nicolas, at Corrientes 1368. One of the most popular
pizzerias in the city, so it can get a bit crowded on Friday nights.
[http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g312741-d790492...](http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g312741-d790492-Reviews-
Pizzeria_Guerrin-Buenos_Aires_Capital_Federal_District.html)
<http://www.buenostours.com/guerrin-pizzeria>

Also, it would be nice to get together in a park, but most parks are closed at
night these days; and it would be nice to get together someplace with less
risk of punga than a restaurant or park, so that we can bring laptops and
actually show each other what we've been working on.

------
riledhel
MMmmm... also from Argentina... Too bad not in Buenos Aires. Maybe this would
slowly turn in something more regular?

~~~
mfalcon
I hope so, that would be great.

------
h34t
What's the tech/startup community like in B.A. these days? Are there good
developers around?

~~~
andreshb
It's very good, and there are excellent developers around. Check out
<http://www.palermovalley.com/>

~~~
h34t
Cool, thanks. Fancy running into you here :). I'm missing Colombia a lot!

~~~
andreshb
Colombia is indeed pretty cool. Let me know if you decide to visit argentina.
skype: andreshbarreto

------
ferostar
Can't go on friday night, but count me in at any other time!

------
Daishiman
Would love to join in but I'll be going to ConexaFest.

------
dannyr
alright, to those going, kindly email me at danny -at- launchset.com.

In case something changes.

------
mfalcon
Yo también me sumo!(I'm in too)

------
fisadev
also from Argentina, but can't go :(

(I'm from Rafaela, Santa Fe)

------
krelian
In is well

------
niico
Im in!

------
olapic
in

